# Stained/varnish Spindles to hand spin yarn! Bargain!



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

These unique Spindles are made from Maple and Poplar, hand sanded, stained and 3 coats of varnish are added. Bill is retired, lives out in Pennsylvania. He is a buddy I want to pass on to you in reference...outstanding service and lovely items. He spends his time working with wood in addition to making spindles.

$8.95 gets you one like mine below and this includes shipping!










His photo of two sizes, the larger size is $12.95 including shipping:










He offers top or bottom whorls and gives a nice price break for ordering two....

You can reach Bill at:

[email protected]


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Great value, beautiful spindles! I just ordered from Bill and I've never been more excited to receive a paypal invoice!! He gives you some fleece to practice with, too.

I paid 19.90 for a 1 oz and a 2.4 oz, which is less than just a 1 oz Ashford at my LYS.


----------

